# the new board look



## Caramel Jewel

it's nice  but it gonna take some getting used to


----------



## Mandy4610

I agree, right now I am still trying to fiond my way around.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Hmm...I don't really like it. Too much white. It's blinding me. I don't have any problems getting used to technology, but I hope they consider getting rid of all the white.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I agree with the poster above, the color scheme is too bright.  plus the titles of everything seem so small... My eyes are tore up already...


----------



## Ladybelle

^^ ditto.ITA


----------



## flowinlocks

I notice we can no longer customize our profile.


----------



## BonBon

Not to sound repetitive but I wish the different skin choices would come back.

 I don't think I'm dyslexic lol but I'm finding it hard to focus.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

ITA with the previous post. I at leastvthought the "What's New" tab would help us maneuver the site.


----------



## arosieworld

I don't like change. I really liked the board the way it was.


----------



## Ms.London

Sigh Ditto...back to the old saying it ain broke don't fix it!


----------



## MrsMe

Change is good but it will take me forever to get used to it. There's too much "blank" space and I can't tell where the posts start.


----------



## Myjourney2009

The white background with the light blue font (showing the thread title) is very hard on the eyes. I am going to have to adjust my screen so I dont injure my eyes. 

I wish I could change the skin of my profile. I liked that option.


----------



## Ms.London

...where did the albums go...how do i see them!?


----------



## Ms.London

...and is chat gone!?


----------



## Zuleika

Hmmm, resembles purseblog now.....


----------



## LushLox

It seems rather disorganised to me...


----------



## Kurlee

I like it, just too much white. It's hard to follow the threads because the username area is a different colour and then the post and thanks are all together. I also miss the ability to change the colour. Kind of hard on the eyes. It's a nice upgrade though.


----------



## ellebelle88

I really don't want to sound like a complainer but I agree with all the others. 

The posts are so difficult to distinguish between where one ends and a new one begins. And I hate the dulled out gray area that represents a post. I need a background color behind each post. The colors aren't too bad, but I do understand when people say that there is too much white going on. Overall, I like the design. It seems a bit more modern. I just kinda wish those 4 black girls up at the top had gotten jazzed up a little more. They're fly but I want them to be a bit more flyer! It is 2010! lol.


----------



## ElizaBlue

The lack of contrast removes depth and characteristics which made the old site feel homey. Now it seems too....sterile...almost clinical. The small font seems to further add to lack of contrast. I can see this may not be quite done as there is text showing off the boxes it should be contained in. 

Don't like.


----------



## TracyNicole

I also don't like this new sterile appearance.  Not only does it look clinical, it is harsh on the eyes and unwelcoming


----------



## LushLox

ljbee said:


> I really don't want to sound like a complainer but I agree with all the others.
> 
> The posts are so difficult to distinguish between where one ends and a new one begins. And I hate the dulled out gray area that represents a post. I need a background color behind each post. The colors aren't too bad, but I do understand when people say that there is too much white going on. Overall, I like the design. It seems a bit more modern. I just kinda wish those 4 black girls up at the top had gotten jazzed up a little more. They're fly but I want them to be a bit more flyer! It is 2010! lol.


 
Agreed, it's like the figures at the top don't quite mesh with the rest of the theme thus making it look uncoordinated.

Gee they must think we're miserable, whiney and ungrateful!


----------



## geejay

First of all, thanks for all your hard work. I understand and appreciate code upgrades, but the visual upgrade is not an improvement IMO. 

I don't like the new appearance of the board. Overall, it's harder to read. The font seems smaller. the lack of contrast between sections of information 

Also I have a large monitor and now the fixed width takes up less than half the browser leaving a large blank field on the right. I think the old width was wider and centered.


----------



## rainbowknots

I don't know if it's only me, but the board takes up only half the space on my monitor screen. Now I have the forum on the left and nothing but gray space on the right. Is it the same for everyone else?


----------



## kayte

*there's no distinguishing boudaries*...with the posts...it's open-ended
some of the "thanks numerals" spill onto blanks space and look ....mis-typed
or like typing errors

so..it's all very physically nebulous....and harder to navigate because it's
there is no real lines colors etc to mark a section.. as a section and..clearly 
I think pyschologically it add confusion and ..lol a feeling of vague 

the old site was kind of empoweirng..you could see who'd blogged immediately 
who posted in what thread....etc 
_you logged right into community_

now...it's much more....ephemeral....ghost like...so ...
maybe they will fix that?


----------



## Arcadian

Well, I think we should all give it time.  vb4.0+ isn't exactly the easiest transition from where the board was ( and I'm speaking from experience), so I'm willing to wait for the other features.

-A


----------



## 30something

This one isn't so bad at all, but I can't say I don't miss the old set up it was plain but straight forward especially the old google powered search. I doubt this is the final version of this change either so... I think it just in testing phase now


----------



## Kurlee

do you guys know how to change the subscriptions to only show what's recent and not all the threads I have ever subscribed to?

Thanks


----------



## Cien

I don't like the new faint smileys and I keep quick replying. The quick replying may be user error, but regardless, it's irritating me. 
Oh well, I guess I'll have to get used to it. *shrug*


----------



## JustKiya

*blink* Yeah, it hurts my eyes - it's kinda ugly, to be honest. And the font sizes are all wonky, and I can only imagine what a PITA it will be to access from my phone.  Hopefully they won't leave it like this, and will continue to iron out the wrinkles.


----------



## pink gator

My eyes are burning. Is there a way to "fatten" up the fonts? 

A lot of us here, like myself, are very nearsighted. I won't be able to read the posts anymore.


----------



## iri9109

"hated it!"


----------



## NikkiGirl

I do not like this new format, nothing was old with the old one.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

this is kinda hard to read. its so hospital white lol. i had to up my view % to 120% and that helps a bit.

btw, anyone know how i can check my thanks? ♥


----------



## Hairsofab

Does anyone else notice that the forum only takes up about half of the browser window? I only use Google Chrome as my internet browser. There is like 50% of the screen that is just blank grey space and the actual forum is scrunched in the other 50%.


----------



## Hairsofab

I took a screencap of the way the forum looks in my browser.


----------



## Junebug D

Siggy pics look messy in this format.  I hope this isn't the final look.  Please go back to tweaking!


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

eta: never mind..i found it


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

yal, to make the forum and font bigger, increase your screen from 100% to 120 or 130%. you can do this using the plus key on your number pad, or clicking in the bottom right hand corner of your browser. hope this helps. ♥


----------



## Sharpened

~The forum needs to be centered and size bumped up to 120-150%.
~The "posts started" button works, but the "all posts" one only brings up posts from 2007 and earlier.
~I like the position of the "New Posts" button.
~If one can bring up "My Profile" by just clicking their name at the top, then one of those buttons needs to go. It is confusing to people looking to alter their profiles.
~The background is too pale.


----------



## divachyk

background is too bright and it hurts my eyes. the layout will take some getting use to, that's if i can endure the brightness of the forum. i have my screen dimmed as far as it can go and it's still bright.


----------



## biancaelyse

How do we search on this new board.  I tried doing a search in the hair forum using a very common word and it came back with zero hits.

I don't think it works.


----------



## nikolite

I don't like this at all.  Its too scant and each box is indistinguishable.  Def too sterile.  I hope there are more changes to come.


----------



## lilikoi

First of all, Thanks Nikos, for all the work you put into this update. 
I know it wasn't just about aesthetics, but mostly for security reasons. I think I'll get used to the new color scheme and layout (eventually) but I have two pet peeves:

1) I'd like the "thanks" button back on the right hand side

and, most importantly

2) *TAKE THE ADVERTISEMENTS OUT OF THE ACTUAL THREADS! * I  find this very irritating, besides, we already see the ads on the main forum page, but this seems intrusive (plus it's one of the features of the "Naturally curly" site that I find most annoying. I really don't want it here)

Rant over.


----------



## BrownEyez22

Ladies who are having trouble seeing the font. Have you zoomed in on your browser? I have Firefox and I zoomed in twice and it looks so much better. 

My eyes were burning and I had to put on my glasses (which are only +1.75 in one lens I have 1 bad eye lol) they still didn't help though until I zoomed in.


----------



## Mystic

Is the upgrade done??  I thought it is a work in progress.  It can't be done, lol.


----------



## dachsies_rule!

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> yal, to make the forum and font bigger, increase your screen from 100% to 120 or 130%. you can do this using the plus key on your number pad, or clicking in the bottom right hand corner of your browser. hope this helps. ♥



*Whew! Thank you so much, that advice made the forum fill the whole screen and i can actually see it now *


----------



## Maracujá

Where do I find the threads I was subscribed to?


----------



## Lenee925

Blah I gotta log off because the white is annoying! Sorry!


----------



## bgsix

Is there any way to change the skin like we use to?


----------



## notlookingback06

BrownEyez22 said:


> Ladies who are having trouble seeing the font. Have you zoomed in on your browser? I have Firefox and I zoomed in twice and it looks so much better.
> 
> My eyes were burning and I had to put on my glasses (which are only +1.75 in one lens I have 1 bad eye lol) they still didn't help though until I zoomed in.



Thank you, that actually helped a whole lot with seeing the fonts!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't particulary care for the "New Look"  Couldn't you do what you needed to do Security-wise, without changing the entire Footprint?  I don't like it at all.

And alot of people are complaining that it is too bright and harsh on the eyes.  I have personally found myself stepping away from it.  

It's just not that appealing.


----------



## FemmeFatale

I agree with everyone. I hate it.


----------



## Blessed2bless

I can't stay on for to long it really bad on my eyes(( The colors are to light/bright... Is there a way to change the color scheme?


----------



## carolinetwin

DONT LIKE IT


----------



## Shay72

Kurlee said:


> do you guys know how to change the subscriptions to only show what's recent and not all the threads I have ever subscribed to?
> 
> Thanks


 
Click on "settings" and it looks just like the old "User CP". You will see only your subscribed threads with new posts.


----------



## Shay72

Maracujá said:


> Where do I find the threads I was subscribed to?



Click on Settings


----------



## taytay86

booooo *thumbs down*


----------



## MissMasala5

blaqphoenix said:


> I don't know if it's only me, but the board takes up only half the space on my monitor screen. Now I have the forum on the left and nothing but gray space on the right. Is it the same for everyone else?


 
I also have a lot of space on the right. Using 15" MacBook Pro. I also couldn't make out the forum page on my iPhone. Fonts came out too light.


----------



## MissMasala5

BrownEyez22 said:


> Ladies who are having trouble seeing the font. Have you zoomed in on your browser? I have Firefox and I zoomed in twice and it looks so much better.
> 
> My eyes were burning and I had to put on my glasses (which are only +1.75 in one lens I have 1 bad eye lol) they still didn't help though until I zoomed in.



That helped, thanks.


----------



## yodie

I know it must be hard trying to please everyone, but I just don't like this. Probably won't be on the forum too much anymore. Is anyone noticing that it takes longer to 'quick reply' or 'reply to thread'?


----------



## Glib Gurl

No me gusta


----------



## cutenss

Do we no longer have the Arcade games, or are they somewhere else?  I love that Swine Flu chicken game


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

it looks like crap on my iphone which is how i log on 99.9% of the time


----------



## xcuzememiss

Hated it!!!


----------



## Dposh167

the thanks sections NEEDS to be smaller.


----------



## SEMO

I miss the drop down navigation box of the bottom on the screen which allowed me to switch forums quickly.  But I choose to be optimistic about its return.  

Nevermind, I see it now.  It's just in a different location on the screen.


----------



## Dposh167

^^where is it


----------



## JaneiR36

kinchen said:


> it looks like crap on my iphone which is how i log on 99.9% of the time



Definitely took me some getting used to.  One problem I had on my iPhone is that the "first new post" button is so tiny, you have to zoom / pinch way in, in order to be able to tap that button and not something else.

The main reason I logged onto this sub-forum today is the Google search results are all broken now.  They point to topics in an old format, for example:

Old format:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/495181

New format:  ht_tp://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/495181-the-new-board-look *

So when you click them it'll dump you on the main site instead of the thread you want.

My question is, if I know the thread number "495181", what's an easy way to get to it, now that it has subject line text in the URL?

I think I like the reply box just popping up right underneath the post you're replying to, even though you're quoting that post.  Have we always had this?  Ah, it's 2010.  Things were bound to change eventually.  Hopefully mostly for the better.

* Note that I intentionally broke up the "http" as "ht_tp" so it wouldn't abbreviate my text as a result of the automatic URL conversion.


----------



## SEMO

poochie167 said:


> ^^where is it


 
It's under the page numbers (ex. page 2 of 2) at the bottom of the screen.  It's the "Quick Navigation."


----------



## Dposh167

SEMO said:


> It's under the page numbers (ex. page 2 of 2) at the bottom of the screen.  It's the "Quick Navigation."


 
ohhhhh thx. i would've never seen it


----------



## SEMO

poochie167 said:


> ohhhhh thx. i would've never seen it


 
No problem.    I'm glad the feature is still there.

Honestly, I've gotten so set in my ways in the years I've been on this forum, I didn't want to have to learn a new way to surf around the site.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I've only been on for 10 min and I have a headache already. The color scheme is too bright for me, I wish the old option to change the colors was here. I'm going to wait and see what changes will take place in the next couple of days. Hopefully the mods are reading this thread.


----------



## lovelexi

I like the fonts. But I think they need to be bigger. My content field isnt centered which is weird.  The new and old posts are confusing me. I can barely tell which is which. This new layout is refreshing but I feel the color scheme is off.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

why is the webpage not centered on the screen??  there is like 3-4 inches screen on my right that could be used to make everything bigger.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

When you look at the list of threads with new posts, why do some have a red mail icon to the far left while others have a blue mail icon? What does that mean?


----------



## dimopoulos

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hmm...I don't really like it. Too much white. It's blinding me. I don't have any problems getting used to technology, but I hope they consider getting rid of all the white.


 
A new skin is on the todo list. The update is not over. It was going to be either either use the default skin or no forum so I chose the former


----------



## dimopoulos

flowinlocks said:


> I notice we can no longer customize our profile.


 
I will look into that - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dimopoulos

Ms.London said:


> ...where did the albums go...how do i see them!?


 
They will be added in due course. We are still customizing but the core of the forum has been upgraded which is what the initial goal was.


----------



## dimopoulos

Ms.London said:


> ...and is chat gone!?


 
It will be back soon - don't worry.


----------



## lilikoi

@NIKOS:

How about the ads within the forums (as opposed to just on the title pages)? Will that be a permanent change?

Thanks for all you've done so far.


----------



## lilikoi

@NIKOS:

How about the ads within the forums (as opposed to just on the title pages)? Will that be a permanent change?

Thanks for all you've done so far.


----------



## dimopoulos

biancaelyse said:


> How do we search on this new board.  I tried doing a search in the hair forum using a very common word and it came back with zero hits.
> 
> I don't think it works.


 
The internal search engine is being rebuilt. It is a really slow process and I made sure that it will not impact the forum - it processes 250 posts at a time. For a 7M post forum it will take some time. I believe it is halfway done by now.

We have however made a huge investment (in the thousands of dollars) to purchase a dedicated search engine for the forum. This will allow more customization and faster results without impacting the operation of the forum. The new search feature will be available in the next few weeks.


----------



## dimopoulos

lilikoi said:


> First of all, Thanks Nikos, for all the work you put into this update.
> I know it wasn't just about aesthetics, but mostly for security reasons. I think I'll get used to the new color scheme and layout (eventually) but I have two pet peeves:
> 
> 1) I'd like the "thanks" button back on the right hand side
> 
> and, most importantly
> 
> 2) *TAKE THE ADVERTISEMENTS OUT OF THE ACTUAL THREADS! * I  find this very irritating, besides, we already see the ads on the main forum page, but this seems intrusive (plus it's one of the features of the "Naturally curly" site that I find most annoying. I really don't want it here)
> 
> Rant over.



Please try to refrain from using huge fonts. The white background might be bad (even for me) but the huge font serves no other purpose 

I will check about the Thanks button - since it is a modification that someone else did I will have to check it out on where it is placed etc. without borking the rest of the forum. It is on my list to check but it does not have a high priority since other things are 'missing' that need to be addressed first.

On (2) Where are the ads on threads? Can you give me an example? The idea is that the ads are exactly where they were in the previous layout. That is 

1. Below breadcrumbs
2. After thread list
3. Right sidebar (skyscraper)
4. Right sidebar (two boxes)

There are supposed to be ads also for non subscribers or guests in between posts. Is that where you are seeing them?

Please let me know.


----------



## dimopoulos

lilikoi said:


> @NIKOS:
> 
> How about the ads within the forums (as opposed to just on the title pages)? Will that be a permanent change?
> 
> Thanks for all you've done so far.


 
Do you mind providing a link? 

For subscribers there should NOT be any ads in between posts. The ads locations that we have are mentioned in the above post


----------



## Maracujá

And would it also be possible for us to read the entire title of a thread without clicking on it?


----------



## JaneiR36

Any word on the broken thread links? This is also affecting links to threads from other (pre-upgrade) LHCF posts, those links do not appear to work.


----------



## dimopoulos

JaneiR36 said:


> Any word on the broken thread links? This is also affecting links to threads from other (pre-upgrade) LHCF posts, those links do not appear to work.


 
Can you please report the broken links - a post here will do. Let me know and I will fix it

Usually if you had something like:


www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1234

becomes

www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/1234


----------



## gn1g

change is good, it helps to exercise your brain.  although i would like a different color scheme.


----------



## MrsHouston

I'd like to know what exact changes were made, like new items and instructions for using them, which items are gone, etc to better navigate the site.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## JaneiR36

dimopoulos said:


> Can you please report the broken links - a post here will do. Let me know and I will fix it
> 
> Usually if you had something like:
> 
> 
> www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1234
> 
> becomes
> 
> www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/1234


 
Ah, thanks for the instruction on the new format.  I used it to correct a Google result to point read a thread I was interested in.  I wonder if those will self-update when Google does their regularly scheduled broken links system update?

Here's an example of a thread showing the old style link, and see where clicking the link to another thread within this topic sends you:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/th...-me-find-that-thread....?highlight=find+topic

Clicking the link posted by Xavier just sends you to the parent Pregnancy forum, not to the thread itself.  Here's the one I was actually attempting to read today:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/42664-Chicago-Alert!-Chicago-Alert!-Chicago-Alert!

I'd been trying to click the links on Avaya's post but the thread number appears to have too many digits in it:  4313977.  Is this an incorrect format?

My main point is that those links (where legitimate) could possibly all be broken.  I'm guessing it may not be possible and/or a high priority to fix them all?


----------



## loulou7

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. In other words, I like the old forum better; I am finding it hard to adapt.


----------



## ebonysweetie

*Who Moved My Cheese!!??? erplexed*​


----------



## justicefighter1913

yup, trying to find my away around.  At the moment, I don't think that I like the fact that there is very little color.  It looks boring


----------



## brooklyngal73

Thanx for the tip--using zoom in Chrome does help. 

At least the content field is now centered.  Baby steps.....



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> this is kinda hard to read. its so hospital white lol. i had to up my view % to 120% and that helps a bit.


----------



## mzlatisha

I like it.


----------



## carib_n_curly

*i still can't find the "jump  forum" thing

a member said its called quick navigation now but i don't see it *


----------



## Myjourney2009

What happened to all my posts from the previous board?


----------



## suburbanbushbabe

It's too pale, I can't differentiate between posts.


----------



## mscocoface

I think I will come back in a week or two this is tearing my eyes up and I have a privacy screen on my monitor.


----------



## Caramel Jewel

When I posted this I didn't think twice about this thread...I'm surprised so many commented.....hahaha...and I agree with you all too...but it is nice


----------



## PatTodd

I am not usually a complainer but....I REALLY don't like this new board appearance.  It is hard to read and navigate and just doesn't look as classy as the most recent appearance.  I remember being very pleased the last time it changed because it immediately seemed for the better.  This time...not so much.


----------



## Caramel Jewel

one thing I do notice is we,  or is it just me, no longer have that feature that allows us to jump from forum to forum at the bottom of every page....

that was handy....


----------



## ThePerfectScore

I hate this new layout. This will greatly lessen my use of the website because this is ugly and no longer as user friendly and aesthetically pleasing. This looks very cold and sterile and that's not the idea I want evoked from LHCF which I used to consider my online home. This new lay out is a LHCF fail!!!!  If things don't change back I don't think I will be renewing my $6.50 next spring.


----------



## jdvzmommy

^^^I love your posts


----------



## lea86111

uhm, i finally was able to log in (i log in from my phone) and i noticed it's telling me i can't post attachments anymore...uhm, wth? Why? Did i do smth wrong? I'ma have to pm beverly about that. Smh


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

It really, really sucks like this lol. I don't feel half as compelled to log on as I did before. It's an eyesore.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

ThePerfectScore said:


> I hate this new layout. This will greatly lessen my use of the website because this is ugly and no longer as user friendly and aesthetically pleasing. This looks very cold and sterile and that's not the idea I want evoked from LHCF which I used to consider my online home. This new lay out is a LHCF fail!!!!  If things don't change back I don't think I will be renewing my $6.50 next spring.


 
Okay, I scrolled up after my post and you said exactly how I feel. I cannot see myself paying $6.50 for this, no way in heck, sorry.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

ThePerfectScore said:


> I hate this new layout. This will greatly lessen my use of the website because this is ugly and no longer as user friendly and aesthetically pleasing. This looks very cold and sterile and that's not the idea I want evoked from LHCF which I used to consider my online home. This new lay out is a LHCF fail!!!!  If things don't change back I don't think I will be renewing my $6.50 next spring.


 
Me 3rd! Since the new look, I think I've logged on only up to 20min. I just can't get a good 'feel' of the look of the new site. I agree, it does look very cold and sterile. My posting time on here will be cut down at least 80% due to the layout I believe.


----------



## Junebug D

It looks MUCH better now!  MAJOR improvement!


----------



## mzcris

I like it    We just have to get use to it that's all...


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~

The look is ok, its just entirely too bright for my eyes.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

I like the new look, it had me confused one time, but it will take a little getting use to ​


----------



## Tiye

Caramel Jewel said:


> one thing I do notice is we,  or is it just me, no longer have that feature that allows us to jump from forum to forum at the bottom of every page....
> 
> that was handy....



Yep - that's how I navigated the boards. Having to come back out to the index every time is a pita. Hopefully this functionality will be restored eventually (hint, hint - we want it back!  ).


----------



## KPH

Okay, I am all for change and all but once again, the background HURTS and then I use to be able to go to the bottom of the screen and go back into the previous forum and look at another thread, where is that function?


----------



## SingBrina

I like the other one more :/   oh well, once I get used to it I will like it perhaps, and once I find the blog section!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

dimopoulos said:


> A new skin is on the todo list. The update is not over. It was going to be either either use the default skin or no forum so I chose the former


 
Thanks cousin Niko!


----------



## ThePerfectScore

It looks okay on my droid x, but on my macbook it looked hecka bright.


----------



## Arian

Well, this is interesting...


----------



## kittenz

I'll be back when my migraine is gone and maybe I'll like it then.  The site is too bright for me right now and opening the smiley box my me dizzy, litterally.

Thanks for all the hard work, I hope it grows on us.


----------



## lilsparkle825

Caramel Jewel said:


> one thing I do notice is we,  or is it just me, no longer have that feature that allows us to jump from forum to forum at the bottom of every page....
> 
> that was handy....


 
THIS.

other than that, it's cool. not my favorite, but whatever. i can't believe people are talking about boycotting because it's not "pretty"....


----------



## itsjusthair88

Well...I'm just going to come out and say it: since you guys did this "Upgrade" there have been significant problems with the funcionality of the board. For example, I will be viewing a thread and about 15 pages in, i'll go to click "next page" and it will give me an "error: this page doesn't exist" page! Then 3 times in the past few days I clicked on my own profile and it said *I* didn't exist on the site! AND on top of all that, the site is down. A lot more than it used to be. What's up with that LHCF?


----------



## lea86111

lol it's alright...i'm sure we all just need to let it grow on us...i mean, at the end of the day, it's still LHCF and it still serves its purpose.  Also, i dunno if it's cause i log in from the phone but the "button" that makes you jump from thread to thread is still there...


----------



## MadisonK

Ok this upgrade makes me sad.  I spend so much time on this board and just reading this ONE thread made my eyes red and burn.  The color contrast or lack thereof is horrible.  

Please change it back.  I have enough confusion in my life.


----------



## Ton 太太

..................


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

Here is Nikos' response Post #14: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495321&p=11900849#post11900849


----------



## Bnster

They need to do something about the colors for visiability. My eyes are watering staring at LHCF screen.


----------



## Diva_Esq

I agree.  I can't see myself being on super long b/c of all the white.


----------



## Maracujá

Some people's avatars are not showing up, including my own :-/


----------



## Kurlee

ya'll are so miserable. We pay 6.50 a year. That's like .54 cents a month. You know how much work it takes to do all these upgrades and changes? Yes, there are things that need to be tweaked, but it's not as simple as waving a magic wand. It's very time consuming and complicated work.  For the little we pay, we get so much. STOP COMPLAINING; sounding like entitled like fifth graders.  Just be patient. The kinks will get ironed out. i'm not a fan of white either but I would rather tolerate it and have little kinks, than no board for over a month. Geez!


----------



## KnottyGurl

I don't think it should be considered complaining b/c you post your opinion about the changes in a thread that asks for it. In fact, I think the admins are monitoring threads like these so they can focus on the small changes that will make most of the members happy. 
  $6.50, $1.50, I don't care. I work to earn every penny I spend, so that entitles me to say how I feel whether they listen or not.  
Personally, I don't like the new changes...right now. I didn't like the change prior to this one either  but I got used to it. I'm sure I'll get used to this too. And I do appreciate all the work that went into this.


----------



## JaneiR36

$6.50 X ### = ???

As I recall it this was one of the reasons to pay the small fee was to help with maintenance such as this.  I don't really care about the money right now but people should be entitled to their opinions so long as they can express them respectfully.


----------



## Kurlee

ya'll just sound like a bunch of entitled whiners. It's really not that serious.


----------



## loshed

Kurlee said:


> ya'll just sound like a bunch of entitled whiners. It's really not that serious.



Lchf is a service and the posters are the customers. As part of that relationship there is going to be feedback, especially when the customer has issues. Nothing in the history of ever has ever gotten fixed by people just standing back and waiting. You have to make your problems known. It's how things work. I don't know this is making you so defensive.


----------



## brooklyngal73

Umm, if a person's EYESIGHT is being affected by viewing this site, then it really is that serious!  Why are you complaining about the complainers? :scratchch



Kurlee said:


> ya'll just sound like a bunch of entitled whiners. It's really not that serious.


----------



## your hair is your glory

where are the subscribed threads? and it only shows 1 post


----------



## Kurlee

loshed said:


> Lchf is a service and the posters are the customers. As part of that relationship there is going to be feedback, especially when the customer has issues. Nothing in the history of ever has ever gotten fixed by people just standing back and waiting. You have to make your problems known. It's how things work. I don't know this is making you so defensive.


 i'm not defensive, I just think the constant complaining and 50-11 threads are over the top and dramatic.   Give it a chance. It's been like two days and Nikos already said it's a work in progress, so I dunno what all the ranting and raving is for.  It's annoying.


----------



## LittleLuxe

Sigh. 

Alright I gave it a shot. I waited. I logged on at different times. Sorry not feeling it. I've tried but there's nothing currently about it (the general layout of the site) that's making me happy. I used to be on this site 24/7 but now I barely remember to log on because...it's just not pleasant. Since this is a work in progress, great, I eagerly look forward to where we end up but wherever it is...let it not be a slightly better version of this. That's all I really want to say. I think each website and forum should have a layout that appeals to it's viewers and works well in association with their message. Currently this layout feels very skeletal and bare bones to me whereas I think something slightly more warm and homey would work well with the 'LHCF family' theme which is very prominently discussed.

Right now I don't come on the boards much except just to check in and see how the upgrading is going, other than that, disinterested. I can't wait to be wowed by the amazing new changes that result in the board having both a new look and it's essential warm familiarity.


----------



## Lynnerie

I miss the old board. i really do not like the change because its hard to distinguish between posts. There needs to be a border around each post.


----------



## ThePerfectScore

I not longer hate LHCF's new look. I've noticed since even earlier this week there have been changes so the page is not so clinical and glaringly white. I am happy about the updates in being able to reply with quotes easily and also embedding youtube videos. Now if we can just give the Jump to first unread button back and also let me get my background back on my profile page to jazz it up, Ima be cool.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

I still hate it lol. I hope this isn't permanent.


----------



## JaneiR36

ThePerfectScore said:


> I not longer hate LHCF's new look. I've noticed since even earlier this week there have been changes so the page is not so clinical and glaringly white. I am happy about the updates in being able to reply with quotes easily and also embedding youtube videos. Now if we can just give the *Jump to first unread button* back and also let me get my background back on my profile page to jazz it up, Ima be cool.



You might be referring to the little button to the right of the Envelope symbol to the left of thread titles that looks like a fast forward button rotated 90 degrees clockwise.  A similar button is located to the right of the user name of the last poster, also when looking at the listings of thread titles (jump to last post).


----------



## Tif392002

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hmm...I don't really like it. Too much white. It's blinding me. I don't have any problems getting used to technology, but I hope they consider getting rid of all the white.


 
i know!!! exactly


----------



## StLucianSweetie

I dont like it. And where is the like button?


----------



## Dak

Along the far left, you'll see a "thumbs up" icon.


----------

